# Configuration mail avec noos



## viccad (24 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai configurer mon mail pour recevoir mes mails de ma boite noos mais le serveur smtp ne fonctionne pas je recois les mails mais je peux pas les envoyer...

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire?

Merci

Viccad


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2010)

bonjour

c'est traité souvent
tout dépend duu FAI
( non indiqué)
le smtp et réglage c'est celui du FAI

( et pas la peine d'ouvrir 2 sujets là dessus)


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Mai 2010)

viccad a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai configurer mon mail pour recevoir mes mails de ma boite noos mais le serveur smtp ne fonctionne pas je recois les mails mais je peux pas les envoyer...
> 
> ...



Tu sais en allant sur le site de Numericable on trouve tout. Voilà la page de l'assistance avec les adresses de serveurs de messagerie Numericable:

http://assistance.numericable.fr/article255.html


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2010)

SAUF si le FAI n'est PAS du groupe numericable

prendre le smtp du FAI  utilisé ( free , sfr etc )


----------



## viccad (24 Mai 2010)

Merci mais je suis déjà allé sur le site de numericable pour voir!
Et si sa aurait marché je n'aurai pas mis ce message.

Mais sa envois pas les mail vu que je suis pas chez moi sur mon réseau noos je pense.

Viccad


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2010)

comment ca tu penses que c'est noos?
tu dois bien savoir quel est le service web que tu utilises pour surfer , poster etc

( en passant noos ca n'existe plus comme service web,prendre le smtp  du service indiqué sur ton contrat actuel, sans doute numericable, ca dépend des régions)


----------



## viccad (24 Mai 2010)

Excuse moi mes je sais très bien que noos n'hésite plus j'ai de la famille proche qui travaille chez eux numericable si tu préfère.

Mais ils n'ont pas changer les serveur pop et smtp donc si tu as une adresse noos c'est toujours mail.noos.fr ton serveur pop et smtp.

Enfin grâce a gmail j'ai pu régler mon problème.


Viccad


----------

